
Early Uber investor says the troubled company should merge with Tesla - endswapper
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/21/uber-investor-jason-calacanis-says-the-company-should-merge-with-tesla.html
======
Fricken
If you can build cars and have the technology to run them autonomously, you
don't really need someone else's rideshare service, that's the easy part.

